# Vitargo, the actual carbohydrate.



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 10, 2005)

I cant help but be VEEEERY curious how well some straight up vitargo would work... Anybody have any input? From the limited stuff Ive read, it sounds like it would be a very good pre/post workout carbohydrate, I dunno though. Does anybody have any general information?


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 10, 2005)

Good question. I think its  maltodetrin-which is available anywhere. i use a combo of dextrose and maltodextrin in my PW drink. It really works for me. When I go back to a gaining phase-i plan on giving vitargo a try as well as findign out what the actual ingredients are so that I can make it in bulk.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 10, 2005)

Bro, its a carbohydrate specially manufactured from waxy maze corn... or something like that, it aint maltodextrin, I know that much. I wanna try it on my next bulk as well, because Im a big fan of amino acid supps, IE, CEE, BCAAs, L-Glut, L-Taurine, etc. Im told it helps shuttle those in like, CRAZY fast. I may have to go 50-50 with my buddy, and buy a tub of it. I dont think Id use it pre-workout though...


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 10, 2005)

i have used glutamine in the past-dont waste your money-it doesnt work. and there's a lot of resarch that proves it doesnt do jack shit.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 10, 2005)

Ooh, here we go. Vitargo= patented carbohydrate from Swedish waxy maze starch.

I wanna buy the stuff in bulk, no flavoring, etc... But, its trademarked, so... One really cant find it outside of Nutrex or Professional Supplements, though, If I was to buy it, I think Id buy the Pro Supps one, because its (mostly) straight Vitargo... Hrm... 50 bucks for 4 something pounds sure is a lot though. I could pay 10 for like 9 pounds of dextrose, lol


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 10, 2005)

as far as the transport system is concerned, i dont see the difference in using dextro and malto if they work just the same, or almost the same. Unless of course you have a financial pot to piss in-then be my guest.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 10, 2005)

What Im saying is, no matter the cost, is it better than say, either dextrose, maltodextrin, or a 50-50 mix of dextrose and malto, which is what Im using now. The dextrose/malto is FREAKING CHEAP too, which is nice.

its supposed to digest a CRAPLOAD faster than either of them, and "forcefeed nutrients into your muscles", but weve all heard that junk before, ya know?


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 10, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Hrm... 50 bucks for 4 something pounds sure is a lot though. I could pay 10 for like 9 pounds of dextrose, lol


 I saw it for 30.00 almos the same size. here's the link:

http://algago.com/goods/Nutrex Research Vitargo CGL 3.4lbs Creatine Fruit Punch.html


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 10, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> What Im saying is, no matter the cost, is it better than say, either dextrose, maltodextrin, or a 50-50 mix of dextrose and malto, which is what Im using now. The dextrose/malto is FREAKING CHEAP too, which is nice.
> 
> its supposed to digest a CRAPLOAD faster than either of them, and "forcefeed nutrients into your muscles", but weve all heard that junk before, ya know?


 save your money. I personally think its a bunch of crap made up by supp companies and mags. Remember Hot Stuff?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 10, 2005)

Yeah, I got ya. I was just curious, because, say someday it gets real cheap to manufacture. THEN, is it worth buying? Or say you get a buttload of dough. 

In response to the vitargo cgl, I really wouldnt want one with CM and stuff in it, id want some pure, unadulterated vitargo


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 10, 2005)

supps are the last thing i'd spend a buttload of money on. maybe a protein powder but not something that hasnt been proven, or when there is something that is somewhat comparable. It just doesnt make sense. Screw the fancy shit-go with what you have. try it out if you want but dont be surprised if it doesnt do anything.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 10, 2005)

... ... ...

... ... ...

I honestly was just asking if anybody had previously taken it. Im pretty happy with my dextrose, as is. ARGH!!!!

My r-ala and sesathin are shiiiiipped... I get excited about stuff like that


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 10, 2005)

bahh just try it out.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 10, 2005)

Nooooo... 50 dollars is a buttload, especially for some fruity carbohydrate. Once school starts back up, and ive got my job, then I might...


----------



## Favre (Aug 10, 2005)

I used Vitargo CGL for over a year. I loved the taste of it and it worked fine, I was never bloated or anything even if I had a scoop before I was completely done working out. However I got sick of the 40 bucks plus a month so I just bought the bulk nutrition cee and take some maltodextrin or dextrose now post workout and I haven't gotten any worse. Hell of a lot cheaper too. I'm not going back.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 10, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Nooooo... 50 dollars is a buttload, especially for some fruity carbohydrate. Once school starts back up, and ive got my job, then I might...


use koolaid-its got dextrose and it has the same stupid flavor.


----------



## Addiction (Aug 11, 2005)

Yeah, use polly pop (Koolaid)..Its cheaper too.....and will give you the same results.........Hell you can even order it online and get excited about waiting on it..


----------



## PTYP (Aug 11, 2005)

Ive just about finished w/ my tub ov Vit. CGL, I havnt seen any real gains from it. But then again, I dont see any real gains that I can attribute to any supplements. The best gains of my life have come over the last 4 months when I became consistent with my training and am eating relatively decent.


----------



## Addiction (Aug 12, 2005)

What about creatine or SD? No gains from these?


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 12, 2005)

Addiction said:
			
		

> What about creatine or SD? No gains from these?


the only thing that has given me gains is (was) food and v12 turbo.


----------



## Addiction (Aug 12, 2005)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> the only thing that has given me gains is (was) food and v12 turbo.


Non responder eh...


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 12, 2005)

Addiction said:
			
		

> Non responder eh...


 sort of. When I used monohydrate, it worked but not like the supp companies lead you to believe-of course what is? I only had major gaisn with food when I started reading several journals of sports medicine and nutrtition especially Susan Kliener's book. Also, Chris Aceto, a writer for Weider has some amazing stuff.


----------



## Addiction (Aug 12, 2005)

Cool! I think I might check those out. Where did you get em?


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 12, 2005)

well the aceto books you can get anywhere-but the v12 i bought from www.dpsnutrition.com


----------



## Addiction (Aug 13, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 13, 2005)

np


----------

